# Texture Fillrate 0.4.7-0.4.9



## puma99dk| (Dec 8, 2010)

is just just me or is the Texture Fillrate in version 0.4.7 , 0.4.8 and 0.4.9 just showing all different?







is it me mistaking or shouldn't the Bandwidth go up aswell when i only oc my GPU?


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 8, 2010)

As far as I am aware, Bandwidth only goes up when you overclock your graphics card's RAM.  Yours is still at stock according to GPU-Z.

As for the conflicting texture fillrate issues, I have no idea.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 8, 2010)

report it to wizz, or that gpu-z threat


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2010)

Please confirm that this build has shows the correct fillrate:

 [GPU-Z Test Build] Fix for crash w/ NVIDIA cards ...


----------

